# LGB Freight Cars



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Call out the Fire Departments, National Guard and the Boy Scouts, there is about to be a flame war here...

Okay, with that out of the way, please let me ask a question re: the ashes of LGB. Does anyone know what happened to the molds for the (all American Modern mainline style) covered hoppers, tank cars, boxcars? Or are these products all casualties of the great Toy Train Financial Boiler Explosion of the mid 2000's(TTFBX-2k)?

I see alot of these items on eBay at times, and wonder if there is any chance of new product coming out, or if we are skunked if we want to make unit trains? USA's hoppers are nice, but having the 3-bays mixed in with the 4's make a nicer collection. And honestly, while USA's are better detailed, I like the "feel" of the LGB version better. They have a more robust, beefy, attitude which I think makes them better, but thats just opinion.


(And, before you think I prefer one manufacturer over another, I have no problem using an Aristo Mallet with an MTH tender pulling a scratchbuilt canteen and a fleet of USA & LGB hoppers... my fleet consists of Aristo, Bachmann, Delton, LGB (german & chinese), Lionel, MTH & USA.)


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

They are probably rusting somewhere in Hungary. Marklin seems to be primarily a Euro train builder with NA protoypes an afterthought. 
LAO


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

There has been in the last few months a re-release of the 50' modern bulkhead in U.P. paint. I believe they are still available. In my opinion one of the nicest cars they made and I think the only one in large scale. LGB 44540


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Larry, then Marklin got the entire boat load of molds?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

There still might be some molds tied up in China but otherwise they got it all. 
LAO


----------

